# green paint jobs posts em up



## bc_3wheel (Jan 13, 2007)

post em up looking for a colour for my town car


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)




----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

What color is that El Camino? Is it a Candy Organic green by House of Color with a gold base?


----------



## tun-tun (Oct 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jan 20 2007, 06:27 PM~7041421
> *
> *


FO SHO WAT UP LIPE????


----------



## skeazy (Jun 2, 2006)

my cutty!!!


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

for real i would like to see more, im paintin my cutty green also.


----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

here's mine... didn't you have this topic before?


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

i started one a while back where you posted your ride, looks real good.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

candy green fest


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

My R/C boat, kandy green, with engraved rudders by hernan :biggrin:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 22 2007, 03:29 PM~7055737
> *My R/C boat, kandy green, with engraved rudders by hernan  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


SWEET :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86LUXURIOUSSPORT_@Jan 20 2007, 11:00 PM~7042845
> *FO SHO WAT UP LIPE????
> *


what up smurf??how you guys been :biggrin:


----------



## Rolled Brim (Sep 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by djbizz1_@Jan 22 2007, 04:29 PM~7055737
> *My R/C boat, kandy green, with engraved rudders by hernan  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pete Dogg_@Jan 20 2007, 06:56 PM~7041548
> *What color is that El Camino?  Is it a Candy Organic  green by House of Color with a gold base?
> *


oganic green with silver and gold bases :biggrin:


----------



## Pete Dogg (Jan 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lipe328_@Jan 23 2007, 02:06 AM~7061068
> *oganic green with  silver and gold bases :biggrin:
> 
> *


That is a bad color, thinking about painting my 70 monte that color.


----------



## lipe328 (Dec 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pete Dogg_@Jan 23 2007, 02:37 AM~7061105
> *That is a bad color, thinking about painting my 70 monte that color.
> *


thanks bro :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 22 2007, 07:25 AM~7052602
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: bad ass ride.


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)




----------



## I. K. Rico (Mar 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Jan 24 2007, 07:33 AM~7070085
> *:thumbsup: bad ass ride.
> *


thanks fool, i'm planning on lifting it in the next couple weeks :biggrin:


----------



## juiced-cutty (Mar 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by I. K. Rico_@Jan 24 2007, 07:48 AM~7070550
> *thanks fool, i'm planning on lifting it in the next couple weeks  :biggrin:
> *


you gonna post a buildup of that?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)




----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)




----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 24 2007, 09:12 PM~7077287
> *
> 
> 
> ...



oh, i like this one!!!!

one wagon i want, out of like a 100 lol....


----------



## Dalucas00 (Dec 29, 2006)




----------



## AzianCuty (Jan 23, 2005)

Couple of pics from the NC...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 24 2007, 04:59 PM~7070626
> *
> 
> 
> ...




that's nice anymore pics


----------



## FORGIVEN (Oct 2, 2004)

HERES SOME MORE


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Dalucas00_@Jan 25 2007, 04:30 PM~7083718
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice!!!


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

Don't worry, already trying to get rid of those bagger wheels 
Also thinkin of tryin some layer patterns.


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

A 1974 IMPALA all gold 14s chrome chain steering wheel. lives down the street from me.


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

somthin like that yes


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Feb 1 2007, 03:23 PM~7149782
> *somthin like that yes
> *



like what?


----------



## Flowrider (Jan 29, 2007)

like those patterns on the '74 you posted, i like em


----------



## AFEWGWDMEN63 (Oct 31, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Flowrider_@Feb 2 2007, 12:01 PM~7157443
> *like those patterns on the '74 you posted, i like em
> *


YEA THAT CAR HAS HELLA FLAKES AND BLUES AND GREENS AND YELLOWS ITS A NICE PAINT JOB AND THE CAR ITSELF IS QWIK AND IT SOUNDS HELLA GOOD TO


----------



## no1uno (Nov 12, 2006)

what is the best color base to use with green flake??want the flake to stand out. :tongue:


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Jan 24 2007, 04:59 PM~7070626
> *
> 
> 
> ...


is this the one that were for sale a while back?


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Silentdawg_@Feb 5 2007, 11:06 AM~7178272
> *is this the one that were for sale a while back?
> *


Yeah but I decided to keep or trade for a certain type of car


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 5 2007, 05:08 PM~7178278
> *Yeah but I decided to keep or trade for a certain type of car
> *


sounds good, juice that mofo (or is it allready) and keep it, looks pretty nice. :thumbsup:


----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

No there is no juice but I want to do 2 pumps on it with accumulator's lift and lay two dumps two switches


----------



## degre576 (Mar 19, 2005)

Candy teel green


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freakeone_@Feb 5 2007, 05:10 PM~7178288
> *No there is no juice but I want to do 2 pumps on it with accumulator's lift and lay two dumps two switches
> *


would be gangsta  no doubt


----------



## no1uno (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by no1uno_@Feb 5 2007, 07:06 AM~7177827
> *what is the best color base to use with green flake??want the flake to stand out. :tongue:
> *


ANY 1????


----------



## 4_ever_green (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by no1uno_@Feb 6 2007, 10:47 AM~7188916
> *ANY 1????
> *


white? :dunno:


----------



## no1uno (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 4_ever_green_@Feb 6 2007, 09:06 PM~7194703
> *white?  :dunno:
> *


THANKS I WILL TRY IT :biggrin:


----------



## PHANTOM (Oct 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 24 2007, 09:12 PM~7077287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shade of green! :thumbsup:To bad they put it on the wrong car :thumbsdown: :roflmao:


----------



## EL SPICO MAGNIFICO (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chaddyb_@Jan 24 2007, 11:12 PM~7077287
> *
> 
> 
> ...


was the the family truckster buildup tha was on here a while ago if so nice ride :biggrin:


----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EL SPICO MAGNIFICO_@Feb 8 2007, 06:26 PM~7212351
> *was the the family truckster buildup tha was on here a while ago if so nice ride  :biggrin:
> *



yup that was the buildup, its unique for sure, but far from nice, the paint was the best part, oh and the setup, it was a rusty 300 dollar beater, and wasnt solid at all, so it got crushed last fall, someday I'll build another one


and to phantom - whats wrong with my ford?


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## Cali-Stylz (Jan 23, 2005)

Candy painted by Delgado Customs San Jose California


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

bump


----------



## blue64 (Jun 10, 2006)




----------



## no1uno (Nov 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@Feb 8 2007, 10:45 PM~7215383
> *
> 
> 
> ...


this looks killer love the green :biggrin:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)




----------



## Freakeone (Jun 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by olskoolkaddy_@Feb 16 2007, 02:08 PM~7278489
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## olskoolkaddy (Mar 15, 2004)

:biggrin: uffin:


----------



## lo68impala (Jan 26, 2006)

my nephews caballero.....(lipe328 on here)


----------



## ozzie_blue_bike (Oct 4, 2005)

here are some of my dads friends 64 bel air...a.k.a. Kromatized on Aus Ridaz

























heres another aus ride...


----------



## Mr lowrider305 (Feb 17, 2007)

TTT


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

Im gonna paint my Regal green. Still lokkin for the right shade and flake amount

2 year old post? lol


----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## rightwire (Oct 19, 2008)




----------



## Ahhwataday (Jun 7, 2009)

damn thats a fine biz-nitch


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Tweak727 (Nov 28, 2009)

:uh: TTT


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by blue64_@Feb 15 2007, 04:06 PM~7270605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 I LIKE THIS GREEN...???? WHAT COLOR IS THIS ..


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:nicoderm: 


















:scrutinize:


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

THE HOMIE FROM ROYAL IMAGES REGAL :biggrin:


----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)




----------



## evilcamino (Feb 19, 2007)




----------



## ______________ (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Jan 8 2010, 01:16 PM~16226621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:uh: 
NOW THEY FUCKED IT UP RIGHT THERE! WHAT A WAIST OF A CLASSIC CHEVROLET! :angry: 

"SHOULD OF SHOT'M ON THE WALL WHEN THEY HAD A CHANCE!"


----------



## A-FORD-ABLE (Jan 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Jan 8 2010, 01:16 PM~16226621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :barf: :barf: :guns:


----------



## 86cuttyseabee (Aug 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Jan 8 2010, 12:16 PM~16226621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun: :angry: why?? would be so badass if it was on 13's, damn that make me wanna cry


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by blue64_@Feb 15 2007, 03:06 PM~7270605
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this?? do you have the code..what color base coat did you use....thanks...nice ride!! :biggrin:


----------



## SHY BOY (Jul 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by red chev_@Jan 14 2010, 01:03 PM~16290301
> *what color is this?? do you have the code..what color base coat did you use....thanks...nice ride!! :biggrin:
> *


x2


----------



## luvict60 (Apr 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Jan 8 2010, 02:16 PM~16226621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ugly mfk :twak:


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

HERE ARE SOME BIKES I DID GREEN


----------



## daddy o (Mar 24, 2007)

H/K organic green


----------



## biglexass (Sep 26, 2007)

hok CANDY green.4 yrs old


----------



## biglexass (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## biglexass (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## JOHNNYSUEDE (Sep 24, 2009)

Organic green over gold flake..


----------



## candygrnblzr (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)




----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sixtyduce_@Jan 23 2010, 10:03 PM~16390293
> *HERE ARE SOME BIKES I DID GREEN
> 
> 
> ...


what color base candy and all is the flame bike on bottom? sick


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

on the green candy i used silver base.thanks


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

ITS GOT A LITTLE GREEN,HOPE ITS ENOUGH









http://i39.tinypic.com/rcrnr9.jpg[/IMG
[img]http://i39.tinypic.com/2z7n98p.jpg


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

:biggrin: Not done yet :biggrin:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Jun 27 2010, 06:42 PM~17900588
> *:biggrin: Not done yet :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 Cool! :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## S.T.C.C.760 (Sep 15, 2009)

greens looking sick keep them coming :thumbsup:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :wow:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 8 2010, 08:07 PM~18259753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! :biggrin:


----------



## lesstime (Sep 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Aug 8 2010, 07:51 PM~18260111
> *Nice! :biggrin:
> *


thank homie elspock84 hooked it up :biggrin: he does a good job 
:biggrin:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## impala_street_scraper (Aug 15, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lesstime_@Aug 8 2010, 07:07 PM~18259753
> *
> 
> 
> ...


how dense do you mix the flake in to get that look?


----------



## mc7214 (Jun 17, 2010)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Jan 8 2010, 01:16 PM~16226621
> *
> 
> 
> ...


WHY? THAT IS ALL I WANT TO KNOW :twak: :nono:


----------



## S.E.R. 61 RAG (Aug 7, 2009)

2006 SCION GREEN :biggrin:


----------



## Bobby G. (Jul 10, 2009)

Don't know how to post a picture, that's mine on the left.........

TTMFT


----------



## EASTBAYALLDAY (Aug 22, 2006)

...


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## gizmo1 (Jul 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Jun 27 2010, 06:42 PM~17900588
> *:biggrin: Not done yet :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


What is the green in the first pic? Thats close to the color i was wanting to paint my truck?


----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## SouthTexasCustom (Oct 14, 2010)




----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

So I repainted my truck yes tr day ,not bod I think :biggrin:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Nov 12 2010, 01:45 PM~19052858
> *So I repainted my truck yes tr day ,not bod I think  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS BETTER THAN BEFORE!  WHAT'S UP WITH THE TAGGING ON THE REAR? :happysad:


----------



## 83_elco (Jan 12, 2008)

HERE'S MY 83 ELCO


----------



## I SPY ON U (Mar 25, 2010)




----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BrownAzt3ka_@Nov 12 2010, 01:59 PM~19052921
> *LOOKS BETTER THAN BEFORE!   WHAT'S UP WITH THE TAGGING ON THE REAR? :happysad:
> *


Thanks BrownAzt3ka :thumbsup: I'm buying a new tail gate & I'm stick of all the kids asking me if its bagged :nono: 

I'll tell them,Bags for **** :roflmao: I keep it old school :worship:


----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by gizmo1_@Nov 11 2010, 05:55 PM~19045476
> *What is the green in the first pic? Thats close to the color i was wanting to paint my truck?
> *


o its just this cheap stuff


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## LOWASME (Aug 5, 2006)

Here's a new pic from today :0


----------



## Anson72 (Nov 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOWASME_@Nov 12 2010, 08:40 PM~19055321
> *Here's a new pic from today  :0
> 
> 
> ...


Damn, you GHETTO foo!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollin_in_a_62 (Oct 21, 2010)

heres a pic of my 62 im getting ready to tear it down an get it ready for new paint this winter










im going with this color


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Heres my 94 Hardbody. I painted it back in 05. Its a GM base green w/ blue & green microflake in the base. The rims are candy green w/ blue & green flakes...


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)

MY 99 LINCOLN  
































:biggrin:


----------



## 63RIVI (Feb 27, 2005)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 29 2010, 09:38 PM~19195906
> *MY 99 LINCOLN
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FlipFlopBox (Jun 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CADILLAC D_@Nov 29 2010, 10:38 PM~19195906
> *MY 99 LINCOLN
> 
> 
> ...


that shit is HARD!!!

what color? kandy teal hok???


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## KABEL (May 16, 2010)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## sl33py_89 (May 6, 2009)

need sum advice homies....wanted to know wat type of green wud match peanut butter gutz n top....im lookin fo a green dats not too bright...sumthin lik da caddy on page 3......cuz wat i wanna paint iz caddy aswell...let me know homies.,. it b greatly appreciated!!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

TTT


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firme79mc_@Dec 13 2010, 09:35 PM~19320056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


  nice!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trendsetta 68 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)




----------



## HOLY MARQUIS (May 15, 2009)




----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Aug 9 2010, 09:36 AM~18264055
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 
what color is this


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by firme79mc_@Dec 17 2010, 07:25 PM~19356285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by firme79mc_@Dec 13 2010, 09:35 PM~19320056
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what color is this? :biggrin:


----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Dec 22 2010, 07:08 PM~19398273
> *:biggrin:
> what color is this? :biggrin:
> *


silver pine :thumbsup:


----------



## BULLY (Feb 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by firme79mc_@Dec 22 2010, 09:17 PM~19398850
> *silver pine  :thumbsup:
> *


THANKS , WHAT IS IT OFF OF? OR YOU GOT A COLOR CODE?


----------



## CUZICAN (Jul 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 94pimplac_@Nov 23 2010, 07:57 PM~19147121
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Any info on the color?


----------



## $*TeXaS MaDe*$ (Jun 28, 2010)

here is my bike it camillion green 2 gold
http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1012/1!cid_115.jpg[/IMG]

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1012/1!cid_116.jpg[/IMG]

http://www.layitlow.net/pics/1012/1!cid_117.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you and your Family  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CUZICAN_@Dec 24 2010, 06:02 AM~19409806
> *Any info on the color?
> *


got the color off a 2002-2005 jaguar, seafrost green


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOLY MARQUIS_@Dec 16 2010, 08:53 PM~19347893
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## HOMEGROWN760 (Dec 17, 2009)




----------



## rolldawg213 (May 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BULLY_@Dec 22 2010, 11:19 PM~19400082
> *THANKS , WHAT IS IT OFF OF? OR YOU GOT A COLOR CODE?
> *


the color code is 6u0


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Dec 25 2010, 12:49 AM~19416303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by HOMEGROWN84_@Dec 25 2010, 01:49 AM~19416303
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Wow Nice! :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by firme79mc_@Dec 17 2010, 08:25 PM~19356285
> *
> 
> 
> ...


bad ass


----------



## THE CUSTOMIZER (Nov 7, 2006)

Any body ever laid that 2010 camaro green... Like to see something that color.


----------



## Lost-my-Mind (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

Happy New Year!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## firme79mc (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

Test trunk for my '62


----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

As always....SICK!


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ~KANDY N CHROME~_@Jan 26 2011, 07:35 PM~19707022
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

blurry cell pic..


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

ttt


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

GTR I helped to Color Sand and Buff to Show Car Quality! I did the Hood, Front Bumper, and Both Doors  :cheesy: :biggrin:  


























































Close Up of the Color. I don't like Greens But I Love this Color Green its a Lamborghini Pearl Green my Camera Phone Pic does Not do it Justice it is a Gorgeous Green!  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## 801Rider (Jun 9, 2003)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 63hardtoprider (Feb 8, 2008)

Here's my 63.


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)




----------



## 187edition (Jul 19, 2010)

MyLs I painted over the weekend


----------



## keessimpala65 (Jan 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kandykoatedkustoms_@Jan 8 2010, 01:16 PM~16226621
> *
> 
> 
> ...



:happysad: Horrible.


----------



## fontaine4 (May 1, 2010)

anybody got some apple green over silver pics


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by fontaine4_@Mar 14 2011, 02:07 PM~20089088
> *anybody got some apple green over silver pics
> *


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)




----------



## mike(p) (Mar 14, 2008)

SPIRIT CC


----------



## EL LOCO IMPALA (Sep 15, 2010)

my pedal car KANDY GREEN....


----------



## mrchavez (Oct 16, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL LOCO IMPALA_@Mar 21 2011, 01:43 AM~20140387
> *my pedal car KANDY GREEN....
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## OVERRATED (Jul 19, 2008)




----------



## kandykoatedkustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by keessimpala65_@Mar 8 2011, 09:05 AM~20041180
> *:happysad: Horrible.
> *


thanks.


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

BSB


----------



## badmouth (Sep 15, 2003)

Anybody know who can do this in Texas?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)




----------



## elspock84 (Feb 1, 2005)

badmouth said:


> Anybody know who can do this in Texas?


i know a guy


----------



## UCETAH (Oct 2, 2010)

TTT


----------



## crakn Da concrete (Aug 27, 2011)

hok candy green wit gold pearl


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Not a low,my winter beater,but green non-the-less,factory 177b faded into the new camaro synergy green.


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)

MY JETTA


----------



## smiley602 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

crakn Da concrete said:


> View attachment 412630
> View attachment 412631
> hok candy green wit gold pearl


Correction bud. B&A limetime green with hok kandy limegold , top is white with green pearl on top!!!:h5:


----------



## GoodTimes317 (Mar 28, 2010)

Here is a better pic of the car, when i drove it to Westside picnic 2009


----------



## N.O.Bricks (Aug 6, 2011)

green off of late 90s ford with a little gold pearl to lighten it up and make it mine


----------



## CiscoLokz (Sep 29, 2006)

TRIBAL GREEN CANDYZ


----------



## jrock66 (Sep 7, 2005)

my roof..


----------



## sixtyduce (Jan 1, 2009)

[h=2][/h] 






















































































different wheels,blacked out everything,different bags,bag lids,rear fender also stretched out the front headlight and molded in the windshield ​


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## ~KANDY N CHROME~ (Oct 25, 2007)




----------



## CADILLAC D (May 5, 2008)




----------



## 94pimplac (Jul 29, 2007)

old pic


----------



## cwplanet (Mar 6, 2008)

63hardtoprider said:


> Here's my 63.


----------



## backyard64 (Feb 4, 2012)

here goes my 64
View attachment 544023







its a bc/cc no candy here


----------



## og ron c (Jul 15, 2005)

backyard64 said:


> here goes my 64
> View attachment 544023
> 
> View attachment 544024
> its a bc/cc no candy here


What color is it?


----------



## $piff (Oct 10, 2006)

backyard64 said:


> here goes my 64
> View attachment 544023
> 
> View attachment 544024
> its a bc/cc no candy here


beautiful


----------



## Callejeros C.C. (Mar 2, 2013)

smiley602 said:


> MY JETTA


Wtf hahaha nvr seen a jetta on switches but this one look cool.
I ride it


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)




----------



## ABES1963 (Apr 13, 2007)




----------



## bonediggetie (Jan 31, 2010)




----------



## celflex (Oct 19, 2015)

79


----------

